

One day of TDD, and other thoughts on testing - wastedbrains
http://devver.net/blog/2008/09/one-day-of-tdd/

======
wastedbrains
I am guessing HN has quite a few people in the TDD/Agile side of programming.
I am curious to hear about how people got into it. If it was a jump into the
deep end or a slow progression.

For me it seems to have been a slow progression over years. Initially doing
testing because I didn't actually have access to the real hardware. I still
get mad when testing gets in the way occasionally but thinks it helps more
often than not.

